# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess ethnicity

## Faunus

In a few days I'll know my haplogroup (23andme). While waiting, let's see which ethnicity I resemble the most.

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

I’m not so good at this type of ‘guess game ‘ but I’ll give my ‘input’... maybe are you from Greece !? Someone else has any idea?! 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Faunus

> I’m not so good at this type of ‘guess game ‘ but I’ll give my ‘input’... maybe are you from Greece !? Someone else has any idea?! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum


Thank you for the answer! Yeah, let's wait some more answers and I'll tell you wether you're right.

----------


## Ziober

Iberian, french, italian...

----------


## Angela

You could fit anywhere in southern Europe.

----------


## Faunus

Should I wait for more guesses? lol

----------


## Jovialis

> You could fit anywhere in southern Europe.


I think so as well.

----------


## Duarte

Portuguese.

----------


## td120

Yep,anywhere in SE from Lisbon to Istanbul. Greek was my first guess.

----------


## Nik

I immediately thought Albanian. The eyes were the giveaway if I'm right.

----------


## Duarte

Well Faunus, I think you look Portuguese but if your nationality matches the language of the aircraft cabin (Photo 1) - Apertura Porta/Door Opening - You are Italian :)

----------


## Faralysi

Duarte, very sharp of you :)

----------


## LABERIA

> I immediately thought Albanian. The eyes were the giveaway if I'm right.


Yes, he can pass in Albania without being noticed that he is a foreigner.

----------


## bigsnake49

Good eye on the plane signs. The flag on his account is that of Nigeria. Hmmmm....

----------


## Angela

Yes, he can fit in any Southern European country, imo, but Iberia and Italy would be the top two, and if I had to pick one place I'd probably say Southern Italy, and no, not because of the train sign. :) 

It's a combination of the nose and the eyes.

----------


## Nik

I don't think he fits in Spain like he does in South Italy and South Balkans. Dinaric eyes, alpine head, and strong Med admix.

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> Duarte, very sharp of you :)


In fact he resembles one of my relative .... as a twin ..

----------


## Faunus

Sorry for the late answer guys. I'm italian indeed! And I also got my ydna (E-V13) and mtdna (R0).

----------


## alais

southeastern look. Albanian, Greek, Cretan would be my first guess.

----------


## bigsnake49

Looks like one of my nephews quite a bit although my nephew has darker hair. How is your dancing? :)

----------


## BohemianLegionar

I'd guess southern France, or Italia

----------


## calf

Italian!

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------

